# UIManager.put() - Key übersicht



## multiholle (30. Apr 2009)

Im Internet habe ich z. B. diesen Code gefunden, mit dem man das aktuelle L&F verändern kann. Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht über alle Eigenschaften, die man dadurch setzen kann?
[highlight="Java"]
UIManager.put("SplitPane.border", new EmptyBorder(0,0,0,0));
[/highlight]


----------



## cover1012 (30. Apr 2009)

http://www.rgagnon.com/javadetails/JavaUIDefaults.txt


----------



## frankred (1. Mrz 2010)

auch noch ne Seite mit Suchfunktion über alle UI Manager Eigenschaften.

Java UI Defaults


----------

